# Most AGGRESIVE wheel cleaner for baked on brake dust?



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm after the best wheel cleaner to attack some long term baked on brake dust on the girlfriends car, any recommendations please?

Thanks!


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Megs Wheel Brightener but be careful with it. I wouldn't use any less than 1:4.
https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/pr...MI4MeAzOGk7QIV6-jtCh0gJASLEAQYAiABEgJaFfD_BwE
You will also want some fallout remover and this stuff is unreal value at the moment
https://www.car-chem.com/shop/iron-detox-fallout
Use detail12 for 12% discount on top of already discounted price.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

RS3 said:


> Megs Wheel Brightener but be careful with it. I wouldn't use any less than 1:4.
> https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/pr...MI4MeAzOGk7QIV6-jtCh0gJASLEAQYAiABEgJaFfD_BwE
> You will also want some fallout remover and this stuff is unreal value at the moment
> https://www.car-chem.com/shop/iron-detox-fallout
> Use detail12 for 12% discount on top of already discounted price.


Couldn't get that code to work :-(


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

dhali said:


> Couldn't get that code to work :-(


It was working yesterday.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I only used sonax wheel cleaner, carpro trix and fireball iron burn extra.

Fireball even diluted 1 part product 3 parts water is clearly the strongest IME. But to be fair i think i ruin the sonax stuff by leaving it inside my cars trunk in the winter time. I learn a lot of car care products dont react well to freezing temps. Fireball with it dilution is very good value though so it will be my iron remover product for the forseeable future.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've had success with this stuff also :thumb:
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/krystal-kleen-detail-devils-juice-acidic-wheel-cleaner


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> I've had success with this stuff also :thumb:
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/products/krystal-kleen-detail-devils-juice-acidic-wheel-cleaner


This or the original wonder wheels 

Acid does the trick for badly neglected wheels.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Works for me:-

https://powermaxed.com/product/wheel-cleaner-stain-remover/


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Concrete / brickwork cleaner from your local builders, only a few quid for 5L of it, and it's a very strong solution of hydrochloric acid (the active ingredient in strong acidic wheel cleaners).

However, you need to be VERY careful with it! It needs to be diluted around 1:4 to safely to use with no problems otherwise you could effect the clear coat / discolour it. If you do use it at a stronger ratio use it sparingly and rinse it off the wheel ASAP.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Malco Brakeoff is by far the best stuff, unreal cleaning abilities, just don’t leave it too long.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Labo SIDERO seems to be very good






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Malco brake off can deal with just about anything. Something more widely available then Wonder Wheels (the boxed version with brush etc) is pretty much the strongest retail product (don’t confuse with their more recent wheel cleaner that turns red/purple)


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I would also invest in a quality trigger, or extra cheap ones as acid cleaners tend to eat them quickly. Alternatively you could flush it out with a alkaline cleaner then water to help preserve it.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

KKD Devils juice is the strongest stuff I have used, not sure there is anything stronger out there, was recommended by a detailer.


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

bluechimp said:


> Malco Brakeoff is by far the best stuff, unreal cleaning abilities, just don't leave it too long.


This. Had really really good results with ground on brake dust and removing it!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Original wonder wheels - works a treat and really cleans...

I decant into a small jar and apply with a brush, can really work it in, you mustn’t let it dry...


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

For me without going down the acid route, has to be Infinity Wax Incinerate

https://www.infinitywax.com/products/incinerate-wheel-cleaner


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Never tried either yet but have seen and heard testimonials of good to great tesults

Brown Royal wheel cleaner

Autofanatic wheel cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I know it's a bit old school, but on 'standard alloys' (not diamond cut for example), I use Meguiars Wheel Brightener for stubborn cleaning cut 1:5. Works very well, and used carefully I have not seen any ill-effects of its use on my cars. Wear gloves (in fact, I'd wear gloves for many wheel cleaners).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rarely have to get out the megs wheel brighter but it’s the last resort for me be careful with it as strong if used neat. I try cheapest stuff first always AS smart wheels etc


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> I know it's a bit old school, but on 'standard alloys' (not diamond cut for example), I use Meguiars Wheel Brightener for stubborn cleaning cut 1:5. Works very well, and used carefully I have not seen any ill-effects of its use on my cars. Wear gloves (in fact, I'd wear gloves for many wheel cleaners).


And unless you wear glasses, like i do, then safety glasses are not a bad idea along with some form of face protection.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Gas head said:


> KKD Devils juice is the strongest stuff I have used, not sure there is anything stronger out there, was recommended by a detailer.


Yup this stuff, it's evil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Malco break off for sure. OKCharlie used it in his threads, you should see the results he got!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

KKD devils juice is what I us3 for this problem. Very good product, dilutable, and inexpensive


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

If they are really that bad then either refurb or as someone else suggested brick cleaner. Its super aggressive so don't use on diamond cut or peeling lacquer it will destroy it. I used it many years ago on a terrible set of peugeot 405 MI16 alloys that where basically scrap. All i can say is keep an eye on it, use in well vented area and use gloves and eye protection. Honestly if it was me and they are that bad i'd be doing a refurb job .


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

My neighbour uses brick acid routinely, now his wheels are clean but very dull.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Megs wheel brighter is the most effective I’ve used. 

I did use brick cleaner on a set of wheels I had nothing to loose. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## George3G (Jun 3, 2009)

I went for the Malco Brake Off as it seemed to get the most recommendations on here, not an easy product to get hold of though! I will let you know how I get on


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

I was just thinking about this today I cleaned a range with the worse wheels I have seen for a while.

I have KK devils juice, megs wheel brighter in the van but for me they are not in the same league as bilt hamber wheel cleaner. 

Devils juice is close and very strong but BH is just amazing personally speaking


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Glennroy said:


> I was just thinking about this today I cleaned a range with the worse wheels I have seen for a while.
> 
> I have KK devils juice, megs wheel brighter in the van but for me they are not in the same league as bilt hamber wheel cleaner.
> 
> Devils juice is close and very strong but BH is just amazing personally speaking


Surprised by this as they are completely different. Auto Wheel is regular use fallout remover and alkaline cleaner (probably the best out), whereas Devils Juice and Wheel Brightener are acids, far harsher and far more effective on alloys that have been properly neglected.

Even repeat hits of Auto Wheel won't touch a long neglected german car with the sheer amount of brake dust they generate.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

as atbalfour says KKD sorted my touareg wheels out nothing else even touched the baked on brake dust that had built up over time.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze Wheel Brite is an old fashioned multi acid-blend cleaner which will shift pretty well anything on wheels.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

A rather nasty and cheap option (but very effective) is to use Mr Muscle spray on oven cleaner. Would I use it every time? No chance. But for a one off to get a set of wheels back to being clean it's pretty effective. I've used it on various wheels over the years and IMO it's not any worse on the paint than anything else that is similarly effective.


----------

